# J.Smith for Ruben Patterson



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Reep posted this link in the Trail Blazer forum:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ces_patterson_for_smith_deal_almost_complete/


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Heard it reported on the Radio in Denver, CO. as well...

Since the Nene for Mike Redd trade failed a few years ago...I guess this is what will replace that... :clown:


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

its a better trade for denver


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Perimeter defense was Milwaukee's biggest problem last season. With Brian Skinner back in the fold and Villanueva added, Smith wasn't as needed. This should help.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_4162791


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> its a better trade for denver


I disagree, Milwaukee desperately needs perimeter D, whereas Denver was already lacking in 2/3's..
Milwaukee already had Skinner (and Gadzuric) as backups, they didn't need Smith.
Denver could have resigned Evans (though Joe Smith is perhaps a better fit, with Nene back).

Milwaukee has a true backup swingman, and Denver gets a big with a jumper (Smith's got a decent jumpshot don't he?)

Denver also gets a better look at trading Evans for a need (and now, that is SG more than ever)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

different_13 said:


> Milwaukee has a true backup swingman, and Denver gets a big with a jumper (Smith's got a decent jumpshot don't he?)


Think Antonio McDyess. Smith has a nice little jumper for his size. He just has to be set up and assisted on it.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice trade for the Bucks.

The front office has really addressed the depth issue this offseason.

Blake, Skinner and Patterson along with Gadzuric and Bell. Much better, but is the starting unit?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Just not sure what I think of this. 

Caught about 2 minutes with Harris on the radio, and he said he talked with Patterson about how this will be a clean slate with him. We'll see.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice trade for Bucks. They were looking for a defensive SF and just add the "Kobe Stopper" Patterson! It's also nice that it open PT for Skinner and even Ha!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Woelful on the trade:
http://www.journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?itemid=7347



> The players have several things in common: both are 31 years old, both are forwards and both have one year left on their contract.
> Smith averaged 8.6 points and 5.2 rebounds last season for the Bucks. However, he was plagued by knee problems and earlier this summer he underwent surgery. Smith was projected to be the Bucks' starting power forward last season before getting hurt. In the two previous seasons, Smith started 74 and 76 games, respectively, for Milwaukee.
> As for the 6-foot-5 Patterson, he gives the Bucks an athletic swingman at the small forward and shootng guard positions behind Bobby Simmons and Michael Redd.


The Journal on the trade:



> But along with those attributes, Patterson also has an extended rap sheet dating to his time with the Seattle SuperSonics, the team he joined in his second season in the National Basketball Association.
> 
> He pleaded guilty to attempted sexual assault in 2001 for allegedly forcing his children's nanny to perform a sex act. He eventually had to register as a sex offender in the state of Oregon when he signed as a free agent with the Portland Trail Blazers and sat out the first five games of the 2001-'02 season under an NBA-mandated suspension.
> 
> ...


More at: http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=482324


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh there's no question the Nuggs are getting the better human being but hopefully that stuff is all behind him, or at least while he's a Buck.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a great trade for both teams, IMO. The only hole the Bucks had was at backup SF, and now they've filled it. Man, do they have some depth.

PG: Maurice Williams...Steve Blake
SG: Michael Redd...Charlie Bell
SF: Bobby Simmons...Ruben Patterson
PF: Charlie Villanueva...Brian Skinner
C: Andrew Bogut...Dan Gadzuric


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Patterson has been a pretty good (or at least not actively bad) citizen since his incidents in Portland. I hadn't read anything about him that made him seem like too unsavory a character other than him complaining about playing time at the beginning of last year. This might seem like whining, but when he got started to average more minutes, he was usually fairly productive and efficient. He doesn't have much of a jumpshot, but he gets inside a lot and should be able to fill in some holes in Milwaukee's roster. As others have said, Smith would probably get significantly reduced minutes with Villaneuva around, so I'm thinking it's a good trade for Milwaukee.


----------

